# Your recent soundtrack listenings?



## LordBlackudder

Recommendations / recent soundtracks you like.

Tekken: Blood Vengeance [Hitoshi Sakimoto]


----------



## chee_zee

any james horner or john powell.


----------



## Prodromides

Unclear if only film scores written in 2012 are asked for, or if soundtracks of any vintage are welcomed (whether they be recently on CD or just recently listened to).

So far during this first half of 2012, the most significant soundtrack release (to me) is Kritzerland's premiere of 1963's LADY IN A CAGE by Paul Glass:










http://www.kritzerland.com/ladycage.htm

This chamber-music-like score (performed by only 12 musicians) is near the mid-point area of a time period in which composers writing for cinema adapted dodecaphonic techniques (starting with Leonard Rosenman's 1955 score for THE COBWEB and lasting through onto the early 1970s with items such as THE MECHANIC by Jerry Fielding).

LADY IN A CAGE may be the purest serial atonal score to arrive on disc. Although made and distributed by Paramount Pictures, LADY IN A CAGE was closer in spirit to the contemporaneous cheaper B-movie productions by the likes of William Castle or Roger Corman. The personnel who worked on LADY IN A CAGE seemed to be unfettered by studio corporate bureaucracy and the resultant flick was provocative and uncompromising in both its narrative content and its music score.

Fortunately, no studio executive nor record producer imposed any Beatles-type pop music onto LADY IN A CAGE, and its score emerges as work of pure Glass, sounding for all the world like a jazzy version of a chamber sinfonietta by Roger Sessions (one of Paul Glass's mentors/teachers).

This comes highly recommended by me, especially if a listener is already acclimated towards mid-20th century modernism.


----------



## LordBlackudder

anything you have recently discovered.


----------



## Ravndal

Max Richter - elle s'appelait Sarah


----------



## Sonata

My husband has the special edition of Final Fantasy XIII, which came with the complete video game soundtrack; four discs worth. A lot of it was techno-pop stuff which I don't at all care for. But there were still several orchestral or piano based gems to be found among them.

An upcoming listening project is to listen through all of my film scores. I already listened to Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon. The rest of my list includes: Titanic, Lord of the Rings: ROTK, Braveheart, Pan's Labyrinth, and Memoirs of a Geisha.


----------



## Lizardfolk

I absolutely love The Thin Red Line. One of the most underrated and unappreciated Oscar nominees for best picture. I've always had a soft spot for war drama music.

Favorite Tracks:









Trailer:





Also don't forget... Band of Brothers and The Pacific. Both of which I've watched. Absolutely adored the writing and the music.

Band of Brothers Intro:





The Pacific Intro:


----------



## Alie

Gunnar Madsen - Anna, very beautiful instrumental music, heard it in "Sex and the City".


----------



## Sonata

My husband was loading the computer game "Diablo" onto his computer after a format, and they had the them music running during the whole process. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Morrelli

My recent & recommended purchases include

*Plunkett & MacLeane * - Craig Armstrong

*A Field in England* - Jim Williams

*To Kill a King* - Richard G Mitchell

*The Browning Version* - Mark Isham


----------



## Morrelli

Highly recommended !

*Upstairs Downstairs: Original Soundtrack From The BBC TV Series* - Daniel Pemberton

Everything a good soundtrack, should be. Beautiful !


----------



## Morrelli

Ravndal said:


> Max Richter - elle s'appelait Sarah


Great film, Great soundtrack


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hail!. . . <no, not 'Rome'>. . . ROZSA!:









Nic Raine's recreation of this cinematic masterpiece would make Mssr. Rozsa proud.

Stellar sound quality.


----------



## Gilberto

I really like all of the tracks but especially the piece for the end credits.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

To remind me of my childhood!










and also this:


----------



## Masada

The 7-disc beauty, _The Film Music of Toru Takemitsu_:






​


----------



## DeepR

Listened to some pieces from The Predator, including this orchestral arrangement of the main theme:






A guilty pleasure, perhaps.


----------



## Serge

*There Will Be Blood* actually.

But not the reason I came here... *This* sounds both fun _and_ promising:

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27053174

I have never seen Ben-Hur - not a big fan of older movies, I guess - but I would watch it now if just for that soundtrack!


----------



## Sonata

Pan's Labyrinth soundtrack


----------



## LudwigKaramazov

The soundtracks for all of Hayao Miyazaki's films contain some of the arguably best modern orchestral music, in my opinion. The music is by probably the most underrated film composer in the West: Joe Hisaishi, who is a true artist.


----------



## Antiquarian

I have been listening to Atlantis by Eric Serra. One of the few that he did with full orchestration, performed by The London Royal Philharmonic. It complements well with the film, which is an unnarrated documentary about undersea life. It is more sophisticated, imho than "Le Grand Bleu" another Luc Besson production.


----------



## Antiquarian

My most recent soundtrack explorations have centred on Trent Reznor 's music for film. I was in a naturally Ambient state of mind and thought that _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo _ (2011)would be a reasonable place to start. This is a three disc set, over three hours of ambient music. As a complete uninterrupted listening experience, this is not something to be undertaken lightly. There is a relentless darkness to this soundtrack, appropriate to the film, that some might consider frightening. There are echoes of _Ghosts I-IV_ (2008) here, which in turn is reminiscent of the more ambient tracks from the _Quake_ soundtrack he produced in 1996. So it is a sort of natural progression. _Dragon Tattoo _ is in some parts more melodic, and reminiscent of some of Harold Budd's output. Others tracks sound experimental in nature, with clock tickings, creaks and other noises. Aphex Twin's _Selected Ambient Works Volume II_ spring to mind as a possible influence. In any case, it is a soundtrack that I would not recommend listening to straight through, unless you enjoy depressively bleak soundscapes.


----------

